# Gesamtgasübersättigung



## Andre 69 (29. Feb. 2012)

Nabend !
Hab mir mal ein bisschen über GESAMTGASÜBERSÄTTIGUNG informiert !
Ist so bestimmt nicht von der Hand zu weisen , alles hat auch NACHTEILE .
So hat eben Luftsauerstoff auch ein Anteil an Stickstoff , der das eigentliche Problem darstellt !
Die Holländer (mehrere Verweise hier im Forum ) haben deswegen eben auch auf Ihren Mammut diese Lufthutzen eingebaut ( denke ich ! ?). Im LG-Forum ist hauptsächlich von einfacher Teichbelüftung die Rede ,Luftblasen steigen frei im Teichwasser auf ! Im Mammut dagegen mehr oder weniger im Steigrohr abgeschottet. Wenn ein Mammut ( Einblastiefe ) solche Auswirkungen hat ,dann gibt es auch noch andere Sachen die dieses begünstigen !? Im Nachbar- Fred wird zur "Teichkühlung"  täglich ein Wasserwechsel von 10% geschrieben . Hätte das nicht ähnliche Auswirkungen ? oder __ HEL-x belüftete IBC ? sind doch auch tiefer als 0,8m ! Beadfilter oder billige Pumpenantriebsräder (Konstruktion)sind hier auch zu nennen!
Lass mich gerne überzeugen, diskutieren wir mal drüber und nicht einfach Fachbegriffe einwerfen !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hi Andre,
wegen der GESAMTGASÜBERSÄTTIGUNG habe ich ein neues Thema aufgemacht.
Es ist in dem Thema Luftheber Videos enstanden.

So wie ich es von Rainer Thanner (rainthanner) mitbekommen habe, ist das ein Grund für viele Probleme am Teich.

Bei dem "wodurch die Enstehen können", kann sicher "luci" was beitragen.
Ich hoffe Rainer wird zu den Auswirkungen was schreiben. :?


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo Jörg !
Dann eben hier weiter ! Wobei das Mammut damit etwas zu tun hat !?
Lies mal hier :http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=12103&start=80
Das meinte ich vorhin , hab das mal überflogen ! 
LG Andre


----------



## drwr (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo,

ich meine das als Ursache wird übertrieben. Ich blase mit 5 !! Hiblow Luft in den Teich, da ich einen erheblichen Überbesatz habe  (40K/20´Ltr) und mit Sättigungen im Bereich von 92 % aufwärts fahre. Mehrfache Messungen mit einem Saturometer haben in der Hinsicht kein Problem ergeben.
Die häufigste Ursache am Teich sind immer noch  __ Parasiten   , die zweithäufigste Bakterien,
aber wenn man nicht weiter weiß ist es in der Medizin vegetative Dystonie und im Teichbereich Übersättigung.
Ich halte das Problem für sehr gering, da Stickstoff sehr viel schlechter in Lösung geht und abgast. Da muß man schon mit einem gewaltigen Venturi kommen und mit sehr hohem Druck arbeiten.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Schnupsi (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Andre,

die entscheidende Frage wird sein, wieviel Stickstoff sich tatsächlich im Wasser löst und wieviel Stickstoff sofort wieder ausgast.

Gruß,
Schnupsi


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo Wolfgang !
Das Du so ein SAURO-Dingens hast ,ist schon erstaunlich ! Ich glaub auch ,hier wird heisser gegessen...... Oder so! Aber es ist nicht ganz auszuschliesen , das es eine Wechselwirkung gibt ! Wie tief blässt Du denn ein , ist ja fast das Ausschlag gebenste !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo Andre,
das kann auch was mit Lufthebern zu tun haben, aber dort geht dieses wichtige Thema ansonsten unter.


----------



## Joerg (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*



drwr schrieb:


> mit Sättigungen im Bereich von 92 % aufwärts


Wolfgang,
ich kann dir da nicht ganz folgen, was sonst meistendens der Fall ist. 
Von was für einer Sättigung schreibt du da?

Habe selber schon Verkaufsbecken gesehen, wo Koi regelrecht mit den Auswirkungen gekämpft haben. Das war ihnen anzusehen. Eine vegetative Dystonie lag da sicher nicht vor. 

Sicher muss man die Übersättigung, in den problematischen Bereichen, mit der Gesamtsituation im Teich in Verbindung sehen.
Nicht jede kleine Venturi bringt den Koi Probleme. Die wissen dann schon, wo es noch angenehm ist. 
Auch die 102,5% Regel halte ich für etwas überspitzt, aber es sollte besser sein geringe Grenzwerte festzulegen. 

Glaubt man den Aussagen eines angesehenen Koi Arztes, gehört dies auch zu den häufigsten Problemen am Teich. Ein Saturometer kaufe ich nicht mal so, um den Kunden Angst zu machen.


----------



## drwr (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wolfgang,
> ich kann dir da nicht ganz folgen, was sonst meistendens der Fall ist.
> Von was für einer Sättigung schreibt du da?
> 
> ...



Der - zumindest meiner - kostet 400 €.  Und was soll der Koidoc auch plausibles äußern,
wenn er keine __ Parasiten findet, würdest Du dann sagen, keine Ahnung was los ist, oder eher
die Gasübersättigung als Ursache erwähnen ?? Und wieso soll die Gassättigung so eine
große Rolle spielen, wo die meisten Teiche Defizite im Sauerstoffbereich haben.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo,

immer wieder der € : Das Gerät hat nicht 800 DM  bzw. 400 € gekostetet sondern es waren schon € und zwar 800.--€

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo Andre  



> Hätte das nicht ähnliche Auswirkungen ? oder __ HEL-x belüftete IBC ? sind doch auch tiefer als 0,8m




Ich habe mein Helix auch belüftet mit einer 1000 er Oa_e Luftpumpe ......
Bei 1qm/h Luft und 500l Helix, habe kein bedenken, da unzählige Bakterien den Sauerstoff sofort verbrauchen.

Wie die" Auswirkungen" bei einer Mamut mit wesentlich mehr Luft ist würde mich auch interesieren da man bei gleichem Flow doch einiges an Strom sparen kann

Mal schauen wenn es wärmer wird  werde ich mir auch mal so ein Haariges Rüsseltier basteln

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick  2


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Wolfgang,
das mit den 92% Sauerstoff hat ja nichts mit einer Gas*über*sättigung zu tun, diese wäre ja erst ab 101%.
Sauerstoff sollte auch überhaupt kein Problem darstellen, da Fische dieses Gas gut über die Kiemen aufnehmen können. 
Einen Wert über 100% habe ich öfter bei Sonne, das macht den Koi sicher nichts aus. 

Probleme bereitet der Stickstoff (+Edelgase). Dafür ist das Saturometer dann aber nur bedingt geeignet, da ich den Anteil an O² extra messen muss, um dann auf den Restanteil runterrechnen müsste.

Die Hälterungsbecken waren z.B. auf der letzten IK. Sie waren klein und wurden nur über eine große Venturidüse mit Luft versorgt. Das sind natürlich dann sehr ungünstige Bedingungen. 

Warum schafft du dir dann nicht eine O² Anlage an? 
Ich finde es nicht so toll, wenn die Oberfläche so stark bewegt ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo Patrick !


> habe kein bedenken, da unzählige Bakterien den Sauerstoff sofort verbrauchen


Was hier im Fred und auch in ein anderen Forum immer miteinander verbunden wird , ist Sauerstoffübersättigung (wenn es die in irgend ein Teich überhaupt gibt bzw zu Problemen führen kann) und Gesamt - Gas - Übersättigung ! Liegt wohl daran , das LUFT ein Gasgemisch ist ! Probleme bereiten uns aber nur der Stickstoffanteil bzw ein geringer Teil an Edelgase ,schrieb ja Jörg schon ! 
Wenn wir reinen Sauerstoff zum betreiben von Sprudelsteinen (egal in welcher Form ) nehmen würden ,wie man es mittlerweile in der Grossfischaufzucht macht ,dann hätten wir keine Probleme mehr ! Suche bloss noch einen der mir 2-3 mal die Woche eine Sauerstoffflasche vorbei bringt und die dann noch bezahlt !
Die Frage ist doch :
 Was ist hier ein Ziemlich hoher Druck , welcher denn überhaupt ( Pumpendruck  bei  Teichtiefe (0,8m = minus 0,08 bar ?) Heisst soll es dann nur noch ganz sanft Blubbern  in den tiefen Tiefen unserer Teiche ? 
Glaub kaum das man dann noch Wasser damit bewegen kann !
Kann denn irgend Einer das mal präzisieren ! 
LG Andre


----------



## drwr (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wolfgang,
> das mit den 92% Sauerstoff hat ja nichts mit einer Gas*über*sättigung zu tun, diese wäre ja erst ab 101%.
> 
> Ich wollte ja damit auch nur sagen, daß ich auf Grund der Gegebenheiten massiv Luft in den Teich blase. Wenn möglich strebe ich sogar eine Sauerstoffättigung um die 120 % an.
> ...




Ich habe eine komplexe Steuerung die je nach Bedarf 5 Hiblow, einen Sauerstofflkonzentrator und notfalls eine Flasche steuert. Integriert ist eine O2 Anlage von Jürgen. Die Oberfläche ist gar nicht bewegt, da ich eine Ringleitung belüfte und die Abgänge überwiegend Filter, Pflanzenbecken etc belüften.
Ind den Teich bringe ich nur auf einer Seite mit KHB ( Keramik) Sauerstoff ein, und die perlen nur leicht aus 1,50 m Tiefe. Beim Blubbern würde sich ja der Sauerstoff nicht lösen sondern entweichen.


Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Andre,
werfe mal einen interesanten Link bei Wikipedia hier ein: Gasübersättigung
Wegen Woflgang muss der bald mal umgeschrieben werden. 

Ab welcher Tiefe kann es überhaupt gefährlich werden:
Das Lösevermögen von Gasen in Wasser hängt auch vom Partialdruck ab.
Dieser ist in 50cm Tiefe von 1013,25 mbar auf 1063,25 mbar angestiegen.
Die Lösungsfähigkeit wäre dann um 5% gestiegen - also eine Sätigung von 105% theoretisch möglich.
Könnte bei Stickstoff also schon im kritischen Bereich sein aber ...

Da aber nur in dieser Tiefe der höhere Druck vorhanden ist, sich nach oben auf Normaldruck verringert und
zusätzlich das Wasser an der Oberfläche bewegt wird, sollte sich eine geringere Übersättigung einstellen.
Auch die Menge an Luft (N²), die im Vergleich zum Gesamtvolumen eingeblasen wird, spielt eine Rolle.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo,
wenn ich die Diskussion richtig verstehe, dann geht es darum, dass die Gaslöslichkeit von Stickstoff druck- (und temperatur-) abhängig ist.
Unter "normalen" Verhältnissen würde es recht lange dauern, bis ich am Teichboden Gassättigung erreicht habe (Diffusion dauert halt).
Mit Ausströmern bin ich da schneller. So lange ein Fisch dort unten 'rum schwimmt, kann er über die Atmung zunächst sein Blut, und dann weitere Körperzellen mit dem Stickstoffdruck ins Gleichgewicht bringen.
Schwimmt er dann nach oben, dann kann er also zum "Problemfisch" werden. Gerade wenn an der Wasseroberfläche auch noch höhere Wassertemperaturen herrschen, dann ist das wohl nicht so gut für ihn... .
Die angelinkten Diskussionen und auch der Fachartikel sind so allgemein gehalten, dass man nur wenig mit anfangen kann.
Vielleicht nur so viel: wenn Du Dein Wasser wenig bewegst und es an der Oberfläche deutlich wärmer ist als unten, dann könnten das einige Fische nicht mögen. Die eigentliche Ursache ist nicht der Tatbestand, dass Stickstoff irgendwie gefährlich ist, sondern dass seine Löslichkeit in etwa so hoch ist wie die des Sauerstoffs. Da letzterer stetig verbraucht wird, ist Übersättigung mit Sauerstoff schwerer zu erreichen.
Über den aus dieser Logik resultierenden positiven Einfluß eines BA bzw. einer hohen Wasserfilterung will ich nicht extra diskutieren.
Die Diskussion einer "Gasübersättigungsgrenze" ist somit fraglich, wenn sie so stark von bereits so offensichtlichen Faktoren beeinflußt wird. Zum Beweis müssten große IH-Becken mit ausgeglichener Temperatur, wenig Wasserbewegung und von entsprechender Größe dafür besonders anfällig sein.


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Rolf,
das ist natürlich richtig, solange der Fisch sich auch in dieser Tiefe aufhält, hat er wenig zu befürchten.

Ein hoher Sauerstoffgehalt sollte nicht gefährlich sein. Dieser wird gut von den Kiemen aufgenommen und im Sommer ist ein überhöhter Wert auch schon immer so natürlich gegeben.

Besonders in kleinen Becken, mit wenig Oberfläche, kann sich der N² Gehalt, bei mit Druck eingeblasener Luft dramatisch erhöhen.

In dem Wiki Link ist eine interessante Studie über die Probleme nach einem Staudamm. Auf Seite 34 kann man gut sehen, dass die Probleme erst bei höheren Temperaturen auftreten.


----------



## witsche (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo zusammen, ich lese schon eine Weile hier mit, und bin über das Tema Luftheber, Mammutpumpe erst auf das Problem der Stickstofflösung gestoßen. Mein Frage, wie stabil
ist die Lösung des  Stickstoffes im Wasser. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich einen Luftheber am Anfang meiner Filterstrecke (Bodenfilter, Planzfilter,__ Hel-x), oder erst am Ende einsetzte? Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen.    mfG  Witsche


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo Witsche,
dann Herzlich willkommen bei den "Schreibern" 
:Willkommen2

Es ist ein großer Unterschied. Am Anfang des Filters sollte das deutlich weniger Probleme machen können. 
Das übersättigte Wasser hat ja dann genügend Zeit zu entgasen. Nach dem Pflanzenfilter wird also alles wieder normal sein.


----------



## Andre 69 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallöle !

Vorweg mal ne Frage !
 Zitat von Wolfgang


> da ich eine Ringleitung belüfte und die Abgänge überwiegend Filter, Pflanzenbecken etc belüften.


Sollte das nicht mit heissen ?
Nur zu mein Verständnis !

*So jetzt mal zu Thema*

Zitat aus Wiki


> Wo sie nicht vermeidbar ist, kann eine Gasübersättigung aus dem Wasser entfernt werden durch einen möglichst großflächigen und langzeitigen Kontakt mit (überdruckfreier) Luft, z.B. durch Verrieseln


Vielleicht auch Bachlauf , Pflanzenfilter ?
Zitat aus Wiki


> Verrieselung über Füllkörper oder Lochbleche


Vielleicht auch Spaltsieb ?
Wenn ich jetzt das alles richtig zusammen bringe ,dann kann man doch so das  Problem  umgehen ! ODER ?
LG Andre


----------



## Andre 69 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Manno !
Hät ich jetzt 3 Minuten noch gewartet , hätte ich mir ja ein Teil von den Fragen sparen können !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hi Andre,
Wolfgang weiß schon, was er so da scheibt - meistens jedenfalls.  :knuddel

Gebe ich dem Wasser genügend Oberfläche und Zeit, gast das überschüssige wieder aus.
Und was mache ich, wenn ich keinen Bachlauf, Pflanzenfilter oder Spaltsieb habe?


----------



## Andre 69 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hi Jörg 
Wie Du hast kein Spaltsieb ?
 Aber  einen Trommler oder ? Ist das nicht in der Beziehung 
( Wasser und grössere Fläche mit einer Menge von kleinen Löchern zum "entgasen" ) das Gleiche ?


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hi Andre,
wozu braucht man so was? 
Auch keinen Trommler, Bachlauf oder extra Pflanzenfilter - die Koi sind aber noch am Leben.

Bei einem Rieselfilter wird das Wasser ja auf einer sehr großen Oberfläche verteilt, das ist auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## luci (4. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo zusammen,

Manchmal ist es schon verwunderlich was das einwerfen eines begriffes, für wellen auslößen kann.
Es war allerdings von mir nicht so gedacht das jeder gleich davon ausgeht das er in seinen teich unter einer ggüs (gesammtgasübersättigung) leidet.
Vielmehr sollte es eine anregung sein über das thema mal kurz nach zudenken um im falle ungeklärter symtome an teich & fisch vieleicht mal in der richtung suchen.

Zu den auswirkungen möchte ich nur so viel bemerken das der sog sonnenbrand bei koi`s,meist seine ursache in einer ggüs suchen kann. Nicht unbedingt in zu viel sonne, hat wohl was mit feingeweblichen veränderungen zu tun. 
Ein arzt oder heilpraktiker für fische wäre der bessere antwortgeber.

zitat von joerg:


> Ich hoffe Rainer wird zu den Auswirkungen was schreiben.






> Bei dem "wodurch die Enstehen können", kann sicher "luci" was beitragen.



Neben den zu tiefen einblasen von luft mache ich vor allem kreiselpmpen verantwortlich die über skimmer,def leitungen o.dgl. luft ziehen. Diese wird im pumpen gehäuse mit einen erheblichen druck beaufschlagt, zerschlagen und kann im ungünstigstn falle kompl.in lößung gehen.
Dieses thema wurde bei gehlhar ausfürlich diskutiert (bin dort als "aimy" unterwegs). Für interessierte dort schauen. 

@ joerg 



> Das Wort Gesamtgasübersättigung schreiben auch nicht viele. Du kennst ja auch Erhard.



Ja, hatte schon seinen entwurf zum thema vor veröffentlichung zum prrobelesen.

Hast du meine pn bekommen?

Insgesammt sollte das thema nicht überbewertet werden, möchte mal mit einen zitat von erhard enden was meines erachtens zutreffend ist;
(die 50 mbar regel besagt das luft nicht unter 50cm eingeblasen werden sollte)


> Neun Jahre lang habe ich die 50 mbar Regel nicht beachtet und habe auch in dieser Zeit keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Koi-Krankheiten gehabt. So gesehen kann man der Meinung sein, dass die Schlussfolgerungen überzogen sind. Es handelt sich bei der 50 m Regel aber um Empfehlungen von Fischzüchtern, die jährlich –zig Tausende von Jungfischen aufziehen. Mit Sicherheit schadet es nicht, wenn man seinen Koi ein natürliches und im Tagesdurchschnitt entspanntes Wasser bietet.



Gruß luci


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo luci,
vielen dank für die weiteren Informationen.

Das Thema ist sehr interessant aber man sollte es auch nicht überbewerten.
Auch wenn in dem Einblasbereich mal eine Übersättigung auftritt, vermischt sich das Wasser ja wieder mit dem restlichen. 
Ein kleiner Ausströmer in 1m Tiefe sollte also wenig Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtsituation haben.

Kritscher wird das ganze, wenn viel Luft unter hohem Druck eingemischt wird und die Oberfläche klein oder unbewegt ist.

Danke, die Mail habe ich erhalten und werde auch noch antworten. Hab auch viel zu tun.


----------



## Geisy (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Hallo
Ich hab da mal einiges zusammen gesucht

*Eine Gasübersättigung entsteht durch*
Zitat Wikipedia:


> 1.durch Lösung von Luft oder anderen Gasen unter erhöhtem Druck
> 2.durch Erwärmung von Wasser,
> 3.durch Photosynthese von Wasserpflanzen und Schwebalgen



Zitat Erhard Enzyklopädie Lothar Gehlhaar:


> 4.fallenden Luftdruck
> Allein durch fallenden Luftdruck sind im August 2004 in Oberbayern nach einem extremen Gewitter 20 000 Fische verendet. Eine plötzliche Steigerung der Wassertemperatur um 3 Grad bewirkt in quellnahen Gewässern eine Sättigungssteigerung von 5 Prozent.



5. Sauerstoff
Zitat Erhard Enzyklopädie Lothar Gehlhaar:


> Ein bekannter Hobbyist hat mehrfach von der SK/SR Eintragung auf konventionelle Belüftung umgestellt. Bei der konventionellen Belüftung hat er jedes Mal deutlich festgestellt, dass die Koi weniger apathisch und wesentlich lebhafter sind.
> Mit Sauerstoff sollte man respektvoll umgehen! Neuere Tierversuche belegen, dass Sauerstoff alles andere als nur ein harmloser Bestandteil der Atemluft bzw. des Wassers ist





> Sauerstoffkonzentratoren werden seit 2002 in der Koi-Szene propagiert, das heißt, Langzeiterfahrungen liegen noch nicht vor



Zitat Wikipedia:


> Tatsächlich wird GBK auch unter Bedingungen einer starken Sauerstoffübersättigung beobachtet, sofern die Summe der Partialdrucke aller Gase dadurch höher ist als der mechanische Druck in der Umgebung der Blasen.



6. Wasserwechsel, Beim Wasserwechsel wird oft kälteres Wasser im Teich schnell erwärmt und im Rohr ist unter dem Druck oft schon Luft aufgelöst. Diesen Punkt hab ich noch mal extra aufgeführt oberwohl er unter Punkt 1+2 fällt.


*Krankheitsbild der Gasblasenkrankheit*
Zitat Wikipedia:


> Im akuten Fall bilden sich große Blasen in der Haut zwischen den Flossenstrahlen und in den Schuppentaschen, so dass die Fische wie Tannenzapfen aussehen können. Fischbrut kann regelrecht "aufgeblasen" werden. Nach solchen Verletzungen bilden sich auf der Haut oft flächige Verpilzungen. Meist sterben die Fische jedoch in diesen Fällen akut.


Zitat Erhard Enzyklopädie Lothar Gehlhaar:


> Bei der GBK bilden sich in den Augen und unter der Fischhaut kleine Bläschen, die sich zurückbilden, wenn die Gesamtgassättigung wieder unter 100% liegt. Bei dauerhaften Gasübersättigungen dehnen sich die Bläschen auf die Blutgefäße aus, Verstopfungen oder Embolien sind dann in den Kapillaren möglich.  Ausfälle ohne erkennbaren Krankheitsbefund, anscheinend grundlos apathische Koi wie auch funktionelle Störungen beim Koi, etwa Seitenlage durch eine einseitig verlagerte Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmend, am Boden liegend, Augenveränderungen wie Glotzaugenbildung oder Trübung von Hornhaut oder Linse etc., können ursächlich mit der GBK als Langzeitschäden zusammenhängen.





> Herrscht über längere Zeit eine schwache Gasübersättigung, so entstehen die Blasen meist allmählich in den Blutgefäßen, besonders in den Kiemen. Teile der Kiemen können durch die Gasembolie absterben. Oder die Gasblasen sammeln sich im Herzen und führen zum Kreislaufversagen. Häufig bilden sich Gasansammlungen hinter einem der Augen und treiben es schließlich aus der Höhle. Die Fische werden dadurch einseitig blind und färben sich auf dieser Körperseite meist dunkel.




*Zur Gasblasenkrankheit ein Zitat aus Wikipedia:*


> Vorwiegend von Seiten der Fischerei wird speziell eine Stickstoffübersättigung verantwortlich gemacht (Leyendecker, Knösche, Hönig et.al.). Von Seiten der Limnologen und Physiker sowie in der neueren amerikanischen Fischereiliteratur wird dagegen eine Gesamtübersättigung mit der Summe aller gelösten Gase als Ursache der Blasenbildung gesehen. Diese Position stimmt auch mit der Funktionsweise des Saturometers und mit physikalischen Überlegungen zur Gasdiffusion zwischen Wasser und Gasblasen überein.





*Hier geht es um Systeme die mit einer UV-Anlage extrem klares Wasser haben und damit ein Problem mit dem Stickstoffexport.*
Zitat Naturagart:


> Das ist immer dann extrem, wenn es sich um minimale Wasservolumina handelt, die oft 10 - 20 mal pro Tag durch das __ Filtersystem geleitet werden. Das führt zu einer fast 100%igen Algenelimination. Wir empfehlen daher dringend, solche extrem gereinigten Systeme mit einem Pflanzenbecken zu kombinieren.






*Beiseitigung der Gasübersättigung*
Zitat Wikipedia:


> Wo sie nicht vermeidbar ist, kann eine Gasübersättigung aus dem Wasser entfernt werden durch einen möglichst großflächigen und langzeitigen Kontakt mit (überdruckfreier) Luft, z.B. durch Verrieseln. In der Fischzucht erreicht man dies durch Oberflächenbelüfter (Wasserpilz, Schaufelrad) oder durch die Verrieselung über Füllkörper oder Lochbleche, die oft als Kaskaden über einander gestapelt werden.




Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Mein Teichwasser hatte am 18.12.2012  4,8Grad und 99,86% vom Luftdruck
Nach dem Luftheber habe ich 100,02% . Mein Luftheber ist 1,8m tief und wird über eine Oase Aqua Qxy 4800 betrieben.
Da nach dem Luftheber noch die Biostufe kommt, kann ich bei mir den Luftheber für eine Gesamtgasübersättigung ausschließen.


----------



## Joerg (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Danke Norbert, dass du diese gute Zusammenfassung auch hier eingestellt hast.  :knuddel

Das Zitat von Naturagart verstehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz.
Wenn alle Algen aus dem System sind, kommt es tagsüber doch zu keiner Übersättigung mit Sauerstoff.


----------



## Geisy (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Bei der Gesamtgasübersättigung geht es hier meistens um Stickstoff.
Algen nehmen Stickstoff auf.
Mit UVC habe ich keine Algen und sollte somit wenigstens eine Pflanzenfilter haben.
Bei allen pflanzfreien Lösungen bleibt Nitrat im System und wird durch Wasserwechsel verdünnt oder durch Algen verbraucht.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gesamtgasübersättigung*

Algen nehmen keinen Stickstoff N², sondern nur Stickstoffverbindungen wie Nitrat auf. Die verbrauchen CO² und geben O² ab. (ganz grob formmuliert )
Wenn es im Filter zum Abbau von Stickstoffverbindungen kommt, kann unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen auch N² ,molekularer Stickstoff, entstehen.

Durch Algen kann es durchaus zu einer "Gesamtgasübersättigung" kommen, da bei Sonne viel O² gebildet wird.
Der Stickstoffexport von Naturgart hat für mich dann wenig mit Gasen zu tun.


----------

